# Headlight not working



## Shaun (Dec 18, 2004)

1994 Altima and the drivers headlamp and the daytime lights are not working. The passenger headlamp does work. I have power to the headlamp on both low and high beam but do not have a ground. Without pulling apart the wiring harness to trace the ground backwards does anyone know where it gets the ground from? It may get the ground from the DRL module but I dont know where the ground is for the DRL module? Any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The problem is inside the DRL control unit which provides the ground for the left (driver's side) headlamp. The gray wire is the ground that goes into the control unit from the headlamp. Occassionally the control unit has what is called "cold solder joints". These cold solder joints are from small issues during the manufacturing process that become more apparent as a problem over time. I have fixed several of them by inspecting the board and resoldering the suspected joints. It maybe a little more involved for most but a good electronics tech or auto electrics can test and fix the control unit for you. Also you could check with a salvage yard, an auto parts store or a Nissan dealer for a replacement unit.

Troy


----------

